# Royal Canin: How long does a bag last?



## N2Mischief

Well, it is going to depend on the age and weight of your puppy and of course will increase as your puppy grows. I have 3 toy dogs and a bag that size lasts about a week, but I free-feed and the cats nibble on it too (even though they have their own food upstairs). 

Royal Canine is actually a 3 star food. I can't feed it to my dogs because of the corn and wheat in it. But many dogs do very well on it.


----------



## Cupcakes

Oh a week isn't too bad especially if it is more than one dog eating it. I am so used to feeding big dogs that I look at these smaller bags and go pfft.

I guess it may be like my other dog Gizmo, who is a silky terrier/papillion mix (8 pounds) who may eat a handful of food about once or twice a day, depending on how much they want to eat.

Thanks for your response! I am also researching different kinds of dog foods. I want quality food but cheaper. I guess I'll see how this will go with Charm.


----------



## LEUllman

Isn't that a sample-size bag, intended for trying out a new food? All the regular bags I've seen are either 15 or 30 lbs. 

Beau could never eat that brand -- he's allergic to the big-three grains, wheat, corn, and soy. Many poodles get itchy skin and ear infections from grain, so I recommend that when that bag runs low, begin mixing the remainder with a higher-quality, grain-free kibble to transition your pup. (Though I have also switched Beau cold-turkey with no problems at all.)


----------



## Cupcakes

I never could find any other bags besides this little 3 pound bag and the 15 pounds. It isn't a sample size. 

The pet stores and Amazon sell them for $13 a bag which is steep.

I had no idea that wheat was bad for the Poodys tho. I just been getting a lot of pressure to feed my poodle this since it is "so good" for a puppy's development, even though I believe there is no magical dog food.

My other dogs like my childhood dogs lived out a long life, and Gracie (14) is still living and healthy with Pedigree. But my mother only chose that due to income and what was afforable to her. 

It is just me and my Poodle this time so I want better, just that I was wondering how much that small bag would cost and add up to every month.


----------



## Caniche

I'm using Royal Canin xsmall puppy (which is similar to the Mini) to Cash.
He weighs 2 lbs and gets fed three times a day. He came home on July 13 and I'm still using the 3 pound bag. I do need to reorder soon though.
So depending on how much your pup eats...
A 3 lb bag lasts my puppy for about one month. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche

Oh and Petco actually sells it usually cheaper than Amazon. Plus, every $100 you spend you get $5 back - as long as you sign up for a free rewards program. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99

It is actually 3.5 stars on dog food advisor but after my experience with blue buffalo high protein food I will never switch from royal canon again. I am on an auto ship program with 1800petsupplies.com and I get a 15 lb bag every 4 weeks. I have 5 toys that weigh 6, 5, 5, 3.5 and 2.8 lbs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa

If you really want to know how long your bag of food will last, measure the amount you will be feeding on a kitchen scale! Here's how I did it......
Example:
If Molly gets 1/4 cup of kibble a day and it weighs 1/2 ounce...16ozs= (1lb)=32servings ....so a 3lb bag would last her 96days (32x3=96) if I were feeding her 1/4 cup a day

Of course different food brands will weigh differently so don't use my estimates for yourself! But I did find my kitchen scale handy for figuring it out and it has always been a pretty accurate way for me to estimate!

Also, Molly eats more than kibble.......she also gets dehydrated raw, canned food, and raw chicken..........she has a very varied diet because she does not have any tummy problems!


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl

I feed my two toypoos different kibbles. A 4.5 or 5 lb. bag of kibble will last me at least a month for one dog but that is because I feed them quite a few other things too - canned food, eggs, cottage cheese, yogurt, etc. Kibble is no more than 50% of their diet, if that.


----------



## PoodlePaws

I have 2 toys and they are on grain free food. They eat Natural Balance Alpha - lamb chicken and rabbit recipe. They get grain free Natural Balance treats, and will eat fruit such as bananas, peaches, and watermelon. They also love to steal peanut butter sandwiches. A 5 lb bag will last me about 2 weeks or more. If I buy the 12.5 lb bag,
It will last me about 6 weeks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sara&Audi

Royal Canin is overpriced, crap pet food. Orijen is a by-far superior food for $18 every 5 lbs. It is very high protein, so you will need to feed very little.

I used to feed it, but Audi hates kibble so she's on local Small Batch raw now.


----------



## Poodlemama99

Be careful with toy poodles and food high in protein! Many of their little tummies can't take the protein. All of mine were sick on blue buffalo wilderness. Horrible diarrhea. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sara&Audi

Poodlemama99 said:


> Be careful with toy poodles and food high in protein! Many of their little tummies can't take the protein. All of mine were sick on blue buffalo wilderness. Horrible diarrhea.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry, I forgot about toys! Maybe Fromm would be better. I'm sorry about what happened to your toys


----------



## Poodlemama99

It was an exhausting 3 weeks until we discovered what was wrong with them. I NEVER want to relive 5 poodles with diarrhea. My washing machine and carpet shampooed will never be the same!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sara&Audi

Poodlemama99 said:


> It was an exhausting 3 weeks until we discovered what was wrong with them. I NEVER want to relive 5 poodles with diarrhea. My washing machine and carpet shampooed will never be the same!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I could never imagine that, it sounds horrific! I'm glad you found out what it was!


----------



## Poodlemama99

Oh believe me I never want to do that again. I was literally physically and mentally exhausted. I slept with baby monitor so I could hear them because they were getting diarrhea at night too. Lots of middle of the night baths. LOL. The only good thing that came of it is blue buffalo paid my claim. All the vet bills, the special food and medicines and reimbursed me for the food. Because it is a great food even the vets did not think it was the food. But within 24 hours of taking them off it they were all back to normal. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sara&Audi

Poodlemama99 said:


> Oh believe me I never want to do that again. I was literally physically and mentally exhausted. I slept with baby monitor so I could hear them because they were getting diarrhea at night too. Lots of middle of the night baths. LOL. The only good thing that came of it is blue buffalo paid my claim. All the vet bills, the special food and medicines and reimbursed me for the food. Because it is a great food even the vets did not think it was the food. But within 24 hours of taking them off it they were all back to normal.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sounds like you had the experience of a newborn for a while! I could never imagine that, at least blue buffalo reimbursed you for all the trouble. The food effected all of your poodles?!?!


----------



## Jamie Hein

I think that a lot of people have had problems with Blue Buffalo giving dogs diarrhea. I wouldn't say that ALL high protein foods would cause toy poodles diarrhea, if you switch slowly. My older toy poodle used to eat high protein wet food and now eats raw food and is fine. The 5 lb raw food bag lasts for awhile. I just got it two weeks ago and barely put a dent in it


----------



## Poodlemama99

All 5 had varying degrees of diarrhea with blue and the smallest were affected the most. I transitioned them over the course of 3 months so very slowly. Started with freedom version and then halved that with wilderness and they were getting soft stools but I did not associate it with the food. Once I transitioned to the wilderness totally is when all h*** broke loose and everybody got sick. Blue buffalo was very good about it and I read hundreds of complaints on Internet that were the same as mine and not all small dogs. Not really sure what is going on but I will never switch food again!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein

Poodlemama99 said:


> All 5 had varying degrees of diarrhea with blue and the smallest were affected the most. I transitioned them over the course of 3 months so very slowly. Started with freedom version and then halved that with wilderness and they were getting soft stools but I did not associate it with the food. Once I transitioned to the wilderness totally is when all h*** broke loose and everybody got sick. Blue buffalo was very good about it and I read hundreds of complaints on Internet that were the same as mine and not all small dogs. Not really sure what is going on but I will never switch food again!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is a very long transition period. Since I work at a Petco, I hear tons of complaints/ praises about different foods. Blue Buffalo seems to be in half. Some dogs do great on it, but I do hear quite a few people telling me that their dogs had loose stools/ diarrhea on it. My cats ate Blue Buffalo Wilderness during a small period of time before I switched them to raw food. Any other dry food I could switch quickly and they didn't even have a loose stool. Not so with Blue... they both had bad diarrhea. The one cat had it for a few months before I realized that the Blue canned food also gave him an issue. The vet never thought it was the food but once I switched from Blue cans to Nature's Variety cans the problem cleared up.


----------



## Poodlemama99

When I figured out it was the blue buffalo causing the diarrhea I cut it out cold turkey and switched back to royal canin. In spite of not transitioning their food within 24 hours they were all fine with no diarrhea or loose stools. Only good thing I can say is blue buffalo paid all my vet bills. I was quite impressed by that considering they know I won't be buying their food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD

I've read that the fats in kibble get rancid after the bag's been opened for some time and the kibble is exposed to air, so it seems a small bag would be better for a tiny dog.


----------



## Poodlemama99

Yes a small bag is better. I get the 10 lb bags because I have 5 poodles and we eat one bag about 3 to 3 1/2 weeks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

